# [EVDL] Using Leaf's charger to charge a Volt?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Bob,

I saw the a segment on Jay Leno Garage that the AeroVironment install one of 
these units for his Volt. It may depend on what model they use. There is 
AC units and DC charging units. I would call AeroVironment tech line at 
1-888-833-2148.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bob Bath" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, June 28, 2011 7:48 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Using Leaf's charger to charge a Volt?


> Sorry if I've missed this on prior sends, but was hoping to find out: Is a 
> 240V AeroVironment-brand LEAF charging station compatible with the 
> Chevrolet Volt? The only info I have on the charger is that it is 
> 208-240V 30A charger with a 40A branch circuit. It delivers controlled AC 
> power to the on-board charger. When the question was posed to the Chevy 
> Volt people they said they did not know. Seriously? Can I use the LEAF 
> charging station to charge a Chevy Volt? Since the connectors for all the 
> EV's will be the same is there any reason for concern in using it?
>
> Thanks!
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Since they all follow the SAE J1772 standard, they are compatible. Let's
hear it for standards!

-D



> Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hello Bob,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110628/d0fb0058/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you have to ask this question, we have a serious standardization
problem.


The whole objective of standardizing the J1772 plug was to standardize
the charging infrastructure so that any EV (or PHEV) could plug into any
charging station, if they are equipped with the appropriate standard
plug, whether Level 1 or Level 2.


So, the answer has to be a resounding "YES" to this question.


~ Erik
KlnAir4U
EVAlbum.com/3497 

-------- Original Message --------
Subject: [EVDL] Using Leaf's charger to charge a Volt?
From: Bob Bath <[email protected]>
Date: Tue, June 28, 2011 9:48 am
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>

Sorry if I've missed this on prior sends, but was hoping to find out:
Is a 240V AeroVironment-brand LEAF charging station compatible with the
Chevrolet Volt? The only info I have on the charger is that it is
208-240V 30A charger with a 40A branch circuit. It delivers controlled
AC power to the on-board charger. When the question was posed to the
Chevy Volt people they said they did not know. Seriously? Can I use the
LEAF charging station to charge a Chevy Volt? Since the connectors for
all the EV's will be the same is there any reason for concern in using
it?

Thanks!

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > If you have to ask this question, we have a serious standardization
> > problem.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The standard includes everything from the size of the connector to the
pinout, voltages, and controls. The controls are quite simple and can be
replicated with no more than a few resistors, diodes, and a relay. GM and
Toyota chose different standards, which seems to be a recurring problem.
The J1772 seems to be the dominant standard for Level 2 charging nowadays,
which is why I put a J1772 inlet on my car. It works great!

Jay Leno charged a Volt with an AV charger already, so there's video proof
of it working!

Happy Charging.





> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 6/28/2011 11:49 AM, Daniel Busby wrote:
> > > Since they all follow the SAE J1772 standard, they are compatible. Let's
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bob,

Sure no problem. That is the whole concept behind the J1772 Spec. All the EVSE's *should* be able to 
charge *all* J1772 EV's.

And that the Chevy Volt people responded that they don't know just shows the level of involvement 
that they, the Volt people have in the EV movement. Actually here in AZ there is a law on the books 
that says that ONLY EV's are allowed to charge at EV Charging stations
http://www.azleg.gov/FormatDocument.asp?inDoc=/ars/28/00876.htm&Title=28&DocType=ARS

I've tested my Adapter Box on the Aeroviroment and Chargepoint chargers here in Tucson and it works 
fine. I just got my access card to the Blink stations and I'm going to go down today and test it.

So hopefully all the parties concerned will adhere to the standard and it won't become a VHS/Betamax 
fiasco.

Rush
www.TucsonEV.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bob Bath" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, June 28, 2011 6:48 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Using Leaf's charger to charge a Volt?


> Sorry if I've missed this on prior sends, but was hoping to find out: Is a 240V 
> AeroVironment-brand LEAF charging station compatible with the Chevrolet Volt? The only info I 
> have on the charger is that it is 208-240V 30A charger with a 40A branch circuit. It delivers 
> controlled AC power to the on-board charger. When the question was posed to the Chevy Volt people 
> they said they did not know. Seriously? Can I use the LEAF charging station to charge a Chevy 
> Volt? Since the connectors for all the EV's will be the same is there any reason for concern in 
> using it?
>
> Thanks!
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, I have a Blink, not an Aerovironment unit on the wall, but I have a f=
riend with a Volt and she successfully charged it this weekend. She has the=
Chevy branded SPX unit in her garage and I've charged the Leaf off of it s=
everal times. The only thing is the SPX unit I think the connector is a lit=
tle different because it doesn't seem to want to release from my Leaf's inl=
et very easily. =


On the J1772 spec sheet it describes the communications signal. Basically t=
he EVSE sends a signal which says "hi I'm an EVSE, you can draw X amount of=
amps from me". So as long as the car reacts appropriately it should work. =
I have heard there are some incompatibility issues around though, but I hav=
en't heard any about the Aeroviroment units. =



Regards,
Rick Suiter

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Message: 1
Date: Tue, 28 Jun 2011 06:48:09 -0700 (PDT)
From: Bob Bath <[email protected]>
Subject: [EVDL] Using Leaf's charger to charge a Volt?
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Message-ID:
<[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=3Dus-ascii

Sorry if I've missed this on prior sends, but was hoping to find out: Is a =
240V AeroVironment-brand LEAF charging station compatible with the Chevrole=
t Volt? The only info I have on the charger is that it is 208-240V 30A c=
harger with a 40A branch circuit. It delivers controlled AC power to the=
on-board charger. When the question was posed to the Chevy Volt people =
they said they did not know. Seriously? Can I use the LEAF charging s=
tation to charge a Chevy Volt? Since the connectors for all the EV's wil=
l be the same is there any reason for concern in using it?

Thanks!

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110628/995cc7d1=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On 6/28/2011 1:49 PM, Willie McKemie wrote:
>


> [email protected] wrote:
> >> If you have to ask this question, we have a serious standardization
> >> problem.
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Haudy Kazemi wrote:
> > On 6/28/2011 1:49 PM, Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > > I suspect that many other compatibility issues will arise.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Very cool. I was thinking of doing this, but your solution is probably a
better choice for me. I looked at your website, and like others, would like
to know:
- specs,
- estimated price,
- when you will be ready,
- cable length,
- extension cable.

For specs,
- what will be the current limit, 
- what kind of 220v plug, 
- are configurable plugs available? 

I presume it voids Nissan's warrenty, but for this item, I guess that's ok.

My usage would be for charging while out. Say I visit someone; if they
have 220 in an accessable location, I could charge during the visit (and
compensate them for it). Because of this, a longer cable might be
desirable. Could that be an option? Or, an extension cable? I realize
that longer cables mean more resistance, but with heavy enough wire, perhaps
that will be acceptable. 

If you can, please answer these questions.

Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Haudy Kazemi
Sent: 02 July, 2011 9:22 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Using Leaf's charger to charge a Volt?

On 6/28/2011 1:49 PM, Willie McKemie wrote:
>


> [email protected] wrote:
> >> If you have to ask this question, we have a serious standardization
> >> problem.
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's not my solution...I just happened to run across it. Someone else 
runs that site and does the modifications. That said most of your 
questions are answered in the FAQ or other links I listed.

Regarding warranties: only the EVSE warranty might be voided, not the 
car's warranty (unless Nissan could somehow demonstrate that this 
modification was the actual cause for some vehicle failure that would 
otherwise be covered by warranty). Putting or using aftermarket 
radio/wheels/seats/anything/etc. in a car does not void the whole car's 
warranty on unrelated parts, or on related parts unless the cause of the 
failure can be tied to the unofficial part/change.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnuson%E2%80%93Moss_Warranty_Act

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/keeping-your-mods-warranty-intact.html

snippet of longer article: "Keeping Your Mod's Warranty Intact
You'll often hear this myth regarding hacking or modding your car: it 
automatically cancels your warranty. Don't believe it as gospel. Sure, 
changing the windshield wiper blades can't cause the transmission to 
break, but your warranty won't allow you to do whatever you want to your 
car.
Warranty requirements
When it comes to new car warranties, automotive owners and enthusiasts 
have a very important lobbying body on their side, namely SEMA (the 
Specialty Equipment Market Association). SEMA represents the aftermarket 
manufacturers, wholesalers, retailers, and distributors in North 
America. Because this association of aftermarket parts suppliers has a 
vested interest in the continued sale of aftermarket parts, it has 
helped to keep new car manufacturers in check by successfully lobbying 
for legislation that prevents new car dealership service providers from 
denying warranty coverage, for example in a seized motor, because you 
chose to use those snazzy aftermarket carbon fiber windshield wipers 
instead of the OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) parts sold through 
their parts/service departments."

Understanding the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act - MLMLAW
http://www.mlmlaw.com/library/guides/ftc/warranties/undermag.htm


-hk



On 7/2/2011 12:07 PM, Peri Hartman wrote:
> Very cool. I was thinking of doing this, but your solution is probably a
> better choice for me. I looked at your website, and like others, would like
> to know:
> - specs,
> - estimated price,
> - when you will be ready,
> - cable length,
> - extension cable.
>
> For specs,
> - what will be the current limit,
> - what kind of 220v plug,
> - are configurable plugs available?
>
> I presume it voids Nissan's warrenty, but for this item, I guess that's ok.
>
> My usage would be for charging while out. Say I visit someone; if they
> have 220 in an accessable location, I could charge during the visit (and
> compensate them for it). Because of this, a longer cable might be
> desirable. Could that be an option? Or, an extension cable? I realize
> that longer cables mean more resistance, but with heavy enough wire, perhaps
> that will be acceptable.
>
> If you can, please answer these questions.
>
> Peri
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
> Of Haudy Kazemi
> Sent: 02 July, 2011 9:22 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Using Leaf's charger to charge a Volt?
>
> On 6/28/2011 1:49 PM, Willie McKemie wrote:
>>


> [email protected] wrote:
> >>> If you have to ask this question, we have a serious standardization
> >>> problem.
> >>>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's not his website, he is just providing information...

and I totally agree with

>>> If you have to ask this question, we have a serious standardization 
>>> problem

Rush Dougherty
www.TucsonEV.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Peri Hartman" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, July 02, 2011 10:07 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Using Leaf's charger to charge a Volt?


> Very cool. I was thinking of doing this, but your solution is probably a
> better choice for me. I looked at your website, and like others, would like
> to know:
> - specs,
> - estimated price,
> - when you will be ready,
> - cable length,
> - extension cable.
> 
> For specs,
> - what will be the current limit, 
> - what kind of 220v plug, 
> - are configurable plugs available? 
> 
> I presume it voids Nissan's warrenty, but for this item, I guess that's ok.
> 
> My usage would be for charging while out. Say I visit someone; if they
> have 220 in an accessable location, I could charge during the visit (and
> compensate them for it). Because of this, a longer cable might be
> desirable. Could that be an option? Or, an extension cable? I realize
> that longer cables mean more resistance, but with heavy enough wire, perhaps
> that will be acceptable. 
> 
> If you can, please answer these questions.
> 
> Peri
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
> Of Haudy Kazemi
> Sent: 02 July, 2011 9:22 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Using Leaf's charger to charge a Volt?
> 
> On 6/28/2011 1:49 PM, Willie McKemie wrote:
>>


> [email protected] wrote:
> >>> If you have to ask this question, we have a serious standardization
> >>> problem.
> >>>
> ...


----------

